# Bodyguardz iPhone 3g Review



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

So you bought an iPhone 3g, the beautiful, sleek design. You've probably been showing it off, but one day you notice a scratch!
So you ask yourself what can I get to protect the iPhone and keep the beautiful sleek design? Well there are many choices- Bestskinsever, Invisible Shield and Bodyguardz are the main ones.
In my opinion Bodyguardz is the best one, they use same material used on the blades of helicopters. First off there are two so if you happen to mess up you have a backup, none of the other companies do this. 
What I have noticed about Bodyguardz is that it is very smooth- No orange peel effect and the skin is very precision cut, which gives you confidence when installing, and it is cut to make the installation easier for you. For me the installation was quite simple but it does require some patience especially on the corners, but if you need help watch their nice installation videos. 
The material is very strong and it will resist scratches and protect your phone.
It covers almost the whole iPhone 3g- 98% of it but it is impossible to cover everything because of the round design. It has very good corner protection. At the corners you may notice that dust and lint will stick to the edges over a longer period of time, but they also have a replacement guarantee.
The price they are only $24.99+ Shipping for two, but they come with everything you will need squeegee, application solution and instruction, and if you care, they also some with a nice looking box unlike other companies. If you find the price to be expensive they are cheaper if you buy with a friend (Split the price in half) and that gets you the best quality film I think you can buy, to me that is worth it. 
Bodyguardz also has great customer service- ask a question and get a great response/answer to any of your questions very quickly. They are a great company.
Overall I would recommend this product to anyone looking for something that will stop scratches. If you are the person that drops there phone a lot DO NOT get this as this does not offer any drop protection. I believe that Bodyguardz is one of the best scratch protection solutions on the market.
So what are you waiting for if you are looking for a product that will protect your device from scratches I highly recommend this for you.
I would give it a 9/10- AWESOME


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I just got a leather Roots case for mine today, the only thing Future Shop had, but it works for me.


----------



## jhubert (Mar 12, 2000)

*I use a a wrapprz skin*

I use a wrapprz.com skin. very nice designs!!

www.wrapprz.com

oh plus ehmac readers get extra 10% off by using coupon code: ehmac

cheers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So you're confirming the net generation of iPods??






jhubert said:


> I use a wrapprz.com skin. very nice designs!!
> 
> www.wrapprz.com
> 
> ...


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Why do I feel like the OP is trying to sell me something...?


----------



## jhubert (Mar 12, 2000)

*New 4th gens verified?*

We'll need to wait till Apple verifies things on Tuesday so for now I will stand by what we have on our site, www.wrapprz.com

Jeff


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds a bit suspicious to me... 

I've tried over recent years Bodyguardz, InvisibleShield, Incase, and now Contour HardSkin (the best in my view).

I highly recommend that you stay away from Bodyguardz. It was garbage, and I actually returned it for a refund (poor quality, peeled, unimpressed).

Invisible all the way if you're into skins, and Contour for a hard case.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

It is a spam post

BSE is the best.


----------



## iLukasz.iPhone (Aug 9, 2008)

*This is not spam!*



ruffdeezy said:


> It is a spam post
> 
> BSE is the best.


I really like this product, it is very precision cut and it feels and looks different than the bse I had on my 1st gen iPhone!!


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

*I am not trying to sell it to you!*



ryank said:


> Why do I feel like the OP is trying to sell me something...?


I am just stating that I feel this is a good product and I recommend it to anyone, I am not saying that you are to buy it, I'm just saying if you are looking for a skin this is one of the best in my opinion. I had a Bse on my first gen iphone and the texture and look was bothering me, yeah it was the cheapest but if you are like me choose bodyguardz.


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Not SPAM*



ruffdeezy said:


> It is a spam post
> 
> BSE is the best.


This is not a spam post! This is my opinion, I am really picky about how my iphone looks so I think bse is good but the look and feel of it bothers me. It' not a bad product, but its not right for me.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

If you edited your post into paragraphs, you wouldn't seem so much like spam. 

I'm using a $10 Walmart Hip holster.. love it. I don't need protection.


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

Vexel said:


> If you edited your post into paragraphs, you wouldn't seem so much like spam.
> 
> I'm using a $10 Walmart Hip holster.. love it. I don't need protection.


Thanks for the advice I'll be sure to do that next time.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I heard that ruffdeezy likes BSE.

Here's his take on it:
BestSkinsEver for the iPhone 3G installation and review | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!

Strange that he'd call your post spam, while heaping praise on the product on his site.



ruffdeezy said:


> I have to recommend BSE because of the price and the quality of the product. With the cost only being 8 bucks, you can order more than once so you can easily replace it a few months down the road or if necessary, you have a back up if you mess up the first time on installation. I still recommend IS because of the fact that they have redesigned it, and the convenience factor with all the accessories it comes with has got to be worth something.





Bogi094 said:


> I am just stating that I feel this is a good product and I recommend it to anyone, I am not saying that you are to buy it, I'm just saying if you are looking for a skin this is one of the best in my opinion. I had a Bse on my first gen iphone and the texture and look was bothering me, yeah it was the cheapest but if you are like me choose bodyguardz.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

If you're on a tight budget, a saran wrap case works too.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Anyone recomend a screen cover? I'm afraid all this touching, pinching and sliding is going to do a number on this screen. Especially if I want it to last 3 years!


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Power Support*



JumboJones said:


> Anyone recomend a screen cover? I'm afraid all this touching, pinching and sliding is going to do a number on this screen. Especially if I want it to last 3 years!


A good one that I would recommend is the power support crystal film or anti glare. They are a bit pricey $15 for two in a pack.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Thanks, are they available online from a Canadian retailer?


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Apple Store*



JumboJones said:


> Thanks, are they available online from a Canadian retailer?


You can get them at the apple store, and online at the apple store. I don't know where else you can find them.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> Anyone recomend a screen cover? I'm afraid all this touching, pinching and sliding is going to do a number on this screen. Especially if I want it to last 3 years!


Screen protectors are a huge crock o' you know what. The iPhone screen is glass. You will have to really go at it to scratch it. And no screen protector will stop that kind of abuse.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I don't agree with this statement have you never seen glass scratch before, I understand that it is better then plastic but come on I have worn glasses most of my life and dude they scratch all the time, and yes the glass ones not the plastic that most of the new stuff are made out of.

Just something to think about.

BTW I use an Invisible Shield and I love it


----------

